# Beehive Cruise, CANCELLED



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How is 2nd July for another get-together and run-around? :roll: 
[that's provided my old lady is in top form again by then?]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be along Dani.

What's up with the old girl?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> What's up with the old girl?
> 
> Steve


At 128k miles, the old lady has problems with ABS/ESP combined with ratchet noises on full lock plus a loose base panel (agan). She's going to see her doc a week tomorrow, where she will also get 2 new roof strips (the last bit is still warranty). I wonder if she'll need a dentist too :roll:

And I suppose I could always walk to the Beehive .... I will be there


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We will be just back from the states so will depend on jet lag. You can include us but only as provisional for now :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> We will be just back from the states so will depend on jet lag. You can include us but only as provisional for now :-*


You are provisionally included ... and the date was chosen together with kiTTcaTT while indulging in some nice white "grape juice" last Friday evening :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > We will be just back from the states so will depend on jet lag. You can include us but only as provisional for now :-*
> ...


Communications eh :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


And we can blame Mosschops for the communications :wink: Where is he?
*Jonathan?????*
Which car are you bringing on the 2nd July?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. This is definitely on!

I got my car back from the doctors today and all it was, was the speed sensor on the front near side: A3DFU is back to full health again 

So, who is up for another Bee Hive Run then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> O.K. This is definitely on!
> 
> I got my car back from the doctors today and all it was, was the speed sensor on the front near side: A3DFU is back to full health again
> 
> So, who is up for another Bee Hive Run then?


Sorry Dani :roll: we will be meeting TTears   

In sunny Greece ,,,,, will be home for Gaydon though 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a shame Dani - it's my daughter's birthday then. Glad your car's sorted. Catch you next time :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. This is definitely on!
> ...


Some people are lucky :roll: [smiley=sunny.gif]



John-H said:


> That's a shame Dani - it's my daughter's birthday then. Glad your car's sorted. Catch you next time :wink:


Wish your daughter a Happy Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, come on peeps, who is up for this?

Must be more then just Steve and Obi :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve,

it looks like we're having a 2 car event. As Sue&Barry will still be recovering from their holidays, I doubt they will show up.

Do you just want to meet at the Beehive for munchies or do a run plus munchies or drop it all together? I don't mind; we had a two car thing before :roll:

Alternatively, we can always do a barbecue here [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

If you don't mind can we drop this. I only have another 4 weekends until me trip to Bavaria and Neckarsulm. I need to get some things sorted and I'll see you at the TTOC National event anyway.

I hope you are well and your luck is changing.

Speak Soon.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's been cancelled, Steve. Enjoy your trip to Germany - a shame it doesn't work out for me this year, but then I am off to Berlin a week on Monday


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nobody told us it was cancelled 

Only joking............. sorry we could not make it Dani afterall


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I am here Dani !!

I've litterally just got back from Las Vegas today so my humble apologies - definately next time, and I hope in the new car - I've got an invoice stating July delivery 

You'll get a preview as soon as it arrives 8)

See you soon,

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Nobody told us it was cancelled


I thought you had more important things to deal with at the time, Barry :?



mosschops said:


> I am here Dani !!
> You'll get a preview as soon as it arrives 8)
> 
> See you soon,
> ...


Only a preview? 
I was hoping for a Pennine run towards Earl Sterndale down to Hartington and the Ridge Road back, avoiding all ducks/geese/dogs/cows and horses :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome back to both of you -------> the next Beehive run won't be too far in the future


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody told us it was cancelled
> ...


 :-*


----------

